# DVGRR Spring Fling 5/21



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue in Pennsylvania is having their Spring Fling, this Saturday, April 16 from 11 to 3. Here is a link to the website: Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue*-*Event Schedule

We are going to be there with Sky. Hope to meet some GRF members. :wavey:


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Just got notice it has been postponed due to scheduled storm.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

When will it now be held?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

They have not rescheduled the Spring Fling yet. I will post the new date as soon as I find out.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The Spring Fling has been rescheduled for May 21, 2011 from 11am to 3pm (rain date May 22). Hope we can meet some GRF friends. Here is the link to the website with information:

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue*-*Event Schedule


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Can a mod please change the title date to 5/21? Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Can a mod please change the title date to 5/21? Thanks!


Changed the date for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

:-( We have to work weekends in May.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> :-( We have to work weekends in May.


Hope to be able to meet you at another event!


----------

